# Agility and luxating patellas



## lil_fuzzy

Just wondering if a dog with luxating patellas is able to do agility?

Pixie has luxating patellas in both knees, but it's very mild and doesn't bother her in every day life. She lifts one leg to pop the kneecap back into place maybe once every 2-3 days or so. The vet only said to keep her fit, and doesn't want to do anything else at this point.

We would only be doing agility for fun, which means doing a class once a week, and training some at home, inbetween normal obedience training.

Would that be ok?


----------



## Cracker

I think it's worth a go. Keeping it fun and not pushing jumps too much should be fine. Physical limitations do have to be taken into consideration but strengthening the quads and hind end awareness should lessen the impact of the luxation. I have luxating patellas too (minor) did physio as a kid and that helped and I played high impact sports for twenty some odd years without injury or pain. 
You may want to look into a sports ortho vet consult just to be sure. I think quality of life is most important in the long run and if Pixie is a dog that would truly enjoy the experience then you should give it a shot and see how it goes...


----------



## Entwine

I'm with Cracker. If Pixie enjoys it and you are able to manage her and watch her for signs of injury, then go for it. Misty has two luxating patellas as well and we do agility. She is one of the fastest little dogs (aside from a JRT) in the class.  And she LOVES it. We've been doing agility for a year or so now and she's not once seemed bothed by her knees or had any complications therein. 

I do want to add that I do give her a joint supplement to help lubricate her joints. You may want to talk to your vet to see if he suggests this as well.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Thanks, we will try it then

I meant to ask the vet when we were there a few weeks ago for something else, but completely forgot


----------



## LazyGRanch713

lil_fuzzy said:


> Thanks, we will try it then
> 
> I meant to ask the vet when we were there a few weeks ago for something else, but completely forgot


A friend of mine has a 14 year old poodle who has been in agility since he was a puppy. Physically, he's as solid as a table, and we both think 14 years of good conditioning for agility has kept him fit all these years. I had Tag checked at about a year old, and the vet said if he has any at all it's so minor it shouldn't matter. I have read that teaching things with the dogs's body holding up in mind is extremely important (jumping properly, teaching contacts properly, etc). I'd personally give it a go 


Dude has 2 luxating patellas (one minor, one not as minor), but it was his back that kept him out of doing any real agility (the 180 turns, weaves, etc are out). I keep play-jump heights low, and let him do the open tunnel. I think keeping him as fit as possible will aid him as he ages.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Speaking of contacts, would she be better off doing running contacts, rather than 2o2o? I signed her for an agility class that starts in June, and I suspect that they use 2o2o...


----------



## Indigo

I wouldn't but that's just my opinion. Personally if it were my dog I'd go for sports and activities that aren't as high impact to prolong the life of my dog's knees. Surgery to fix LP is painful and really expensive. DO keep her fit though, it will help.


----------



## lil_fuzzy

Just thought I'd give an update....

I signed Pixie up for an agility class that starts in June. But then I noticed Obi's knees are really really bad. I haven't had them graded yet, but I suspect at least grade 3 LP in both knees, and he's not even 10 months yet. Part of the reason I wanted to do an agility class with Pixie was to learn a few things myself before starting it with Obi, as Obi was supposed to be my agility prospect.

But Obi can never do agility, not even for fun, not with those knees. And then it just seemed pointless to do it with Pixie too, because Pixie is my formal obedience prospect and it now seems like a waste of time and money to do an agility class with her when we could be focusing on formal obedience and rally-o instead. That's what Obi will be doing too. So we won't be doing the June class.

I have started them both on Joint Guard, but I suspect Obi will need surgery sooner rather than later. Pixie's knees seem fine, wouldn't even know there was anything wrong with them if the vet hadn't said there was.

So no agility for us.


----------

